

The teens who build the iPhones  - cwan
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/12/24/the-kids-who-build-the-iphones/

======
ErrantX
So, checking the video; looks like some reasonable improvements. And yet, CNN
are spinning the story as "OMG, teens make your iPhone". If I recall
correctly, I spent all summer whilst 17, 18 and 19 working shifts to earn
money for uni/college.

There is a determined effort here to paint conditions as terrible, third world
and oppressive.

I'm not so sure it's accurate. As I commented on the original story (when it
first did the rounds) there is a huge cultural difference between here and
there, so we must judge carefully in these matters. For example; the long
hours are, sure, pretty sucky. But culturally that is how a lot of Chinese
people work; long and hard. Those on my course at university were usually the
last to leave the department at night, for example (3 or 4am sometimes).
That's not to say anyone would _like_ to work this job and want long hours;
but it's a misunderstanding to see that as immediately abusive.

Even worse; China has a huge population problem, one we can't really imagine
facing. What exactly are these people supposed to do to earn money?

Yes, there is ample opportunity to abuse such a problem. And, yes, I am sure
it does happen. This sort of reporting is essential in making sure it
_doesn't_ happen wherever we can stop it. But it would be nice to see a little
more common sense (i.e. rationality) applied to the _way_ it is reported.

Of course, such an approach doesn't "sell papers" :)

The real problem here is the huge socio-economic problem China is facing. Not
buying Chinese goods might even be counter-productive. If grass roots action
closes a Chinese factory, what is the impact, and who feels it?

This is not a simple problem solved with outrage, but with calm forceful
communication with the manufacturer.

It seems to have somewhat worked in this case, going by the improvements.

~~~
glenra
Factory work serves as an entry-level transitional job there, much like
working for McDonald's here. The workers tend to be in the 16-20 age range;
they do assembly line work for a few years, sending a little money home to
help the family and then they move to some other company that pays more for
more experience. Or get married, or who-knows-what. I'm sure I missed some of
the nuance in the french narration but looking at the video I didn't see
anything unusual or upsetting there. What, exactly, are we supposed to be
upset about? Yeah, the hours are long, but electronic assembly-line work is a
pretty cushy job by local standards. Beats heck out of working in most of
those storefronts. Better lighting, better air conditioning, better pay, and
you get to sit down while you work.

~~~
ErrantX
Nope. I think you are dead one; and probably put the point I was trying to
make even better :)

------
nnutter
Video is private and the text is just a synopsis of a linked article. If you
actually follow to the article you will find an editorial not journalism. It
uses words to imply communism and describes an awful day such as getting up at
6am, leaving for work by 6:40, eating on the go, and working long hours for
overtime. All while repeatedly says that the conditions are better than
elsewhere in China. Yet the title is "Why I don't want an iPhone for
Christmas" and not "Why I won't buy 'Made in China' products."

~~~
glenra
The conditions on an electronics assembly line tend to be _amazingly_ better
than elsewhere in China for a very simple reason: the _product_ demands it.
When you are assembling electronics, the space in which you do it needs to be
temperature controlled, humidity controlled, dust-free, well-lit, with the
right tools available for each task at hand and a stable source of electricity
(including backup generators) making sure this continues to be the case. Also,
the workers shouldn't be too tired.

Violate any of those conditions by much and the assembled product _doesn't
work_ reliably, fails its acceptance tests, causing the company to lose
business to somebody more meticulous.

You might be thinking, "Okay, so there's decent lighting and air conditioning
and dust control and power - big deal!"

If you are thinking that, you have obviously never been to Dongguan in August.
:-)

------
code_duck
Do these articles focus on Apple because it is perceived as a luxury brand?
What are the conditions like for workers who build HTC, Samsung or Motorola
phones?

How about every other product in China? I'd love to see 'the people who
assemble the portable heater you bought at WalMart' or 'these are the Chinese
prison slaves who make your gloves for Target'.

------
coryl
Found a mirror for the video: [http://www.lavie.fr/actualite/monde/dans-l-
enfer-du-high-tec...](http://www.lavie.fr/actualite/monde/dans-l-enfer-du-
high-tech-chinois-23-12-2010-12724_5.php)

------
modeless
I suppose these people would rather have us stop buying iPhones, have Foxconn
go out of business, and have all these teens go back to their poverty-stricken
villages for a life of subsistence farming? After all, capitalist factory
owners are evil, while living off the land is virtuous and pure! Or something.

------
ez77
The West in general, and the US in particular, will soon reach an
unsustainable point where simply too much stuff is made elsewhere. Naturally,
just as for decades media (and hence people) looked the other way, the abusive
labor conditions that made Walmart and our $400 computers possible will now
become front and center of more and more news stories.

This much, to me, is pretty certain. The consequences of clashing over this
with China, however, are very much a mystery.

------
sjs
Video is private, not really much to see here without it.

------
CBizzle
Apple and HP can't demand that these workers work shorter shifts and have two
days off per week?! WTF?!!

